# Highlight duplicate words.. ?? IN MICROSOFT WORD !!



## Abhirockie (Sep 21, 2016)

This is Related to WORD DOCUMENT .. 

I have below WORD DOCUMENT. With repeated words OR duplicates. I want to find and Highlight repeated words with RED COLOR AT one time. Can I do that?? 

I want to highlight DOG with some color. Please help me how to do it?? 

Apple Ball Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam


----------



## Macropod (Sep 21, 2016)

You could use Find/Replace to Find the word you're looking for and Replace it with the same word highlighted. All done via the Find/Replace dialogue.


----------



## Abhirockie (Sep 22, 2016)

Nope its not working. When you copy the text heighlighted, it is taking as normal text and not copying highlighted. 



macropod said:


> you could use find/replace to find the word you're looking for and replace it with the same word highlighted. All done via the find/replace dialogue.


----------



## Macropod (Sep 22, 2016)

This is a fairly standard use of Find/Replace. For example, to highlight all instances of 'Ball' in your text string, you could set:
Find = Ball
Replace = ^&
and for the Replacement choose Format>Highlight. To use different highlights for different words, use Word's highlight tool to change the default highlight colour. It couldn't be much simpler.


----------



## Macropod (Sep 22, 2016)

Cross-posted at: Highlight duplicate words.. ?? IN MICROSOFT WORD !!

Please read our policy on Cross-Posting in rule #13: http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/board-announcements/99490-forum-rules.html


----------



## Abhirockie (Sep 23, 2016)

It doest really solve my issue. I have the data of 200 pages with same content and with your answer i have to highlight word by word. But i wanted to highlight all at one time. 

Can some1 help me on this ??? 





Macropod said:


> This is a fairly standard use of Find/Replace. For example, to highlight all instances of 'Ball' in your text string, you could set:
> Find = Ball
> Replace = ^&
> and for the Replacement choose Format>Highlight. To use different highlights for different words, use Word's highlight tool to change the default highlight colour. It couldn't be much simpler.


----------



## Macropod (Sep 23, 2016)

So you really want every instance of words like:
a, all, also, although, always, among, and, another, any, around, as, ask, at, away
highlighted if they appear more than once in a 600-page document???? And that's just words beginning with 'a'! If not, you need to be a whole lot clearer about your expectations.


----------



## Abhirockie (Sep 23, 2016)

Paul,

My Question Is simple and straight. I have a huge document with repeated words/Duplicates. I want to high-light a single repeated word with "RED COLOR" At 1 shot.


----------



## Macropod (Sep 24, 2016)

Abhirockie said:


> My Question Is simple and straight.


Indeed, it's so simple it's meaningless. Your example has no repeated/duplicated words (e.g. BALL BALL); it merely has words that mostly appear more than once, sometimes in the same sequence as other words.


----------



## Abhirockie (Sep 26, 2016)

Please ignore Above message. I am writing a new question. 

I have below document I wanted to highlight DOG with some color. If you have any fast/speed solution. please do let me know ?? 


Apple Ball Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Apple Ball Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Apple Ball Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Apple Ball Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam


----------



## Abhirockie (Sep 21, 2016)

This is Related to WORD DOCUMENT .. 

I have below WORD DOCUMENT. With repeated words OR duplicates. I want to find and Highlight repeated words with RED COLOR AT one time. Can I do that?? 

I want to highlight DOG with some color. Please help me how to do it?? 

Apple Ball Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam


----------



## shg (Sep 26, 2016)

That question was answered in post#4, no?


----------



## Abhirockie (Sep 26, 2016)

No .. Never. I am waiting for the answer.


----------



## Macropod (Sep 26, 2016)

Abhirockie said:


> I have below document I wanted to highlight DOG with some color. If you have any fast/speed solution. please do let me know ??
> 
> 
> Apple Ball Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat...


Despite your assertions to the contrary, I answered that in post #4.


----------



## Abhirockie (Sep 27, 2016)

I still didn't find the answer so far for my question. Here is the question again .. 



I have below document I wanted to highlight DOG with some color. If you have any fast/speed solution. please do let me know ?? 


Apple Ball Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Apple Ball Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Apple Ball Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Apple Ball Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam


----------



## Joe4 (Sep 27, 2016)

Macropod's solution DOES do exactly what you are asking.  It highlights all the instances of DOG in one single shot.  I just tried it for myself.
Perhaps the issue is you are hitting the REPLACE option (which only replaces one instance), instead of the REPLACE ALL option, which does them ALL at once.

Typically, when someone offers you a solution, you should try it out, and if it does not work for you, tell us exactly what is happening when you try it.  Many times the issue is due to:
- the question not being clear or misunderstood
- the solution not being applied correctly by the user

So if you want more help on it, it is best to provide detailed feedback on the solutions offered (instead of just repeating the original question again).


----------



## Peter_SSs (Sep 27, 2016)

I am no Word expert but copied your text into a word document and followed the steps given in post #4. It took about 10 seconds. Below is a link to the result. Can you explain in what way that fails "to highlight DOG with some color"

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8ewoolqjjtuurin/Word%20Highlight.JPG?dl=0


----------



## Abhirockie (Sep 27, 2016)

10 Seconds looks great. Can i know step by step what have you did ?? . When i try those steps given in post#4 please see the error in below link.


https://www.dropbox.com/home?preview=WORD+HIGHLIGHT+ERROR.JPG


----------



## Peter_SSs (Sep 27, 2016)

That link is not working for me.


----------



## Abhirockie (Sep 27, 2016)

it should work .  Please Try now . 

https://www.dropbox.com/home?preview=WORD+HIGHLIGHT+ERROR.JPG


----------



## Abhirockie (Sep 27, 2016)

OR THIS ! 

https://www.dropbox.com/home?preview=WORD+HIGHLIGHT+ERROR.JPG


----------



## Abhirockie (Sep 21, 2016)

This is Related to WORD DOCUMENT .. 

I have below WORD DOCUMENT. With repeated words OR duplicates. I want to find and Highlight repeated words with RED COLOR AT one time. Can I do that?? 

I want to highlight DOG with some color. Please help me how to do it?? 

Apple Ball Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam


----------



## Joe4 (Sep 27, 2016)

Here are the exact detailed steps to follow (as per post #4), in Word:
1. From the Editing menu, select Replace
2. In the "Find what:" box, enter *Dog*
3. In the "Replace with:" box, enter *^&
*4. Click the "More" button in the lower right corner of that box
5. Click the "Format" button in the lower right corner
6. Select the "Highlight" option
7. Click the "Replace All" button


----------



## Abhirockie (Sep 27, 2016)

SAME ERROR 

https://www.dropbox.com/home?preview=WORD+ERROR+2.JPG


----------



## Joe4 (Sep 27, 2016)

None of your links show anything useful.  Just a big DropBox logo, and some menu items.

Why don't you just tell us what the error says?


----------



## Abhirockie (Sep 27, 2016)

Apologize, It says " *ALL DONE 88 REPLACEMENTS MADE*" But i don't see what does they changed .. And i don't see it highlight with yellow !


----------



## 63falcondude (Sep 27, 2016)

Abhirockie said:


> Apologize, It says " *ALL DONE 88 REPLACEMENTS MADE*" But i don't see what does they changed .. And i don't see it highlight with yellow !



Make sure that the highlight color (under the Home tab in the Font group) is the color that you want. Then follow the directions.


----------



## Joe4 (Sep 27, 2016)

> It says " *ALL DONE 88 REPLACEMENTS MADE"*


That is not an error, that is telling you it was successful.  It found and replaced 88 instances.
If you are not seeing the color, see 63falcondude's comment.  It sounds like you may need to choose a different color.


----------



## Abhirockie (Sep 27, 2016)

Yeah, I have selected Yellow in the Font Group. and then it says "*all Done 88 replacements made"* but i dont see anything highlighted.


----------



## Joe4 (Sep 27, 2016)

And you are sure that you did both steps 3 and 6, exactly as I explained, in my directions?
If it is working for three of us, and not you, and suggests that you are probably missing something.


----------



## igold (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi all,

Following Joe4's post# 21, using Word 2010, the solution worked as described- Highlighting all 88 instances of dog in my pre-selected highlight color.

igold


----------



## Abhirockie (Sep 27, 2016)

Grattitude .. Apologize for the mess .. 

*thank you one and all .. Thank you .. Thank you..**thank you .. Thank you..**thank you .. Thank you..**thank you .. Thank you..**thank you .. Thank you..**thank you .. Thank you..**thank you .. Thank you..** !!! *


----------



## Abhirockie (Sep 21, 2016)

This is Related to WORD DOCUMENT .. 

I have below WORD DOCUMENT. With repeated words OR duplicates. I want to find and Highlight repeated words with RED COLOR AT one time. Can I do that?? 

I want to highlight DOG with some color. Please help me how to do it?? 

Apple Ball Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam Cat Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Dog Egg Gun Fish Hat Ink Jam


----------



## Peter_SSs (Sep 27, 2016)

No, they all just take me to my own dropbox page


----------



## Abhirockie (Sep 28, 2016)

What does take to dropbox page ?


----------



## Peter_SSs (Sep 28, 2016)

Abhirockie said:


> What does take to dropbox page ?


All the links you provided.
But I had missed page 2 of the thread so my post (#31) wasn't really required as it seems you eventually got what you wanted.


----------

